
Amazon search page sources reveal sensitive DEBUG info - vminkov
Search pages like this are full of forgotten-to-disable DEBUG messages.<p>Example:<p>view-source:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;s?k=fast+charger+type+c&amp;page=2&amp;qid=1555790068&amp;ref=sr_pg_2
======
ksaj
Which ones have sensitive info?

